# My First Bow - 2002 Parker Hunter Mag *Pictures*



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ApacheZero. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54

Congrats!!
Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Cory J~

Nice looking rig! Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ApacheZero

Thanks for the welcome guys. Anyone have any comments on the value of the purchase? 

I thought it was a pretty good deal, the guy who I bought it from had taken really good care of it, even included all of the original paperwork from when he purchased it new.


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## Toby john

There are different types of bows for different uses like hunting a competitive archery. Without knowing which one you plan to get into, then I cant give you to much info. The only thing I can tell you is do a lot of shopping around and research. The first thing you need to do is learn about archery. It sounds to me that you are almost clueless about the sport. So the best advice I can give you is to read about it online or go to a local archery shop and talk to the people there. I can tell you though that you need to find a bow that fits. by fit I mean something that is your draw length.


----------



## ApacheZero

Toby john said:


> There are different types of bows for different uses like hunting a competitive archery. Without knowing which one you plan to get into, then I cant give you to much info. The only thing I can tell you is do a lot of shopping around and research. The first thing you need to do is learn about archery. It sounds to me that you are almost clueless about the sport. So the best advice I can give you is to read about it online or go to a local archery shop and talk to the people there. I can tell you though that you need to find a bow that fits. by fit I mean something that is your draw length.


It sounds like you're giving me your canned "one size does not fit all" speech that you automatically give to any new candidates to the sport of archery. Problem is, I didnt ask if the bow is a good fit for me or what I do, I've already got that under control. I've already went shooting and know my draw length is 27" and if you had even read my post then you would know that this bow is adjustable from 25"-31." I've also already ordered the 27" module from Parker. Also, if you must know, my plan is to shoot target for a year with the ultimate goal of hunting in the future. I'm new to the sport but far from "clueless." All I asked was whether or not it was a good value, as in, did I get my money's worth. If you dont know then thats fine, just ignore the question like everyone else or say that you dont know.


----------



## deertracker

Don't let him bother you. It looks like he spent more time setting up his signature line to sell his stuff than he did reading your initial post. Only 5 posts himself and already calling someone clueless.:set1_punch: :thumbs_do

Welcome to AT. I'd say you did ok on your purchase. Good price with everything that came with it. All that stuff new would have cost double what you payed.

Set your bow to a low poundage to work on form and then increase weight til you feel the need to stop.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## ApacheZero

deertracker said:


> Don't let him bother you. It looks like he spent more time setting up his signature line to sell his stuff than he did reading your initial post. Only 5 posts himself and already calling someone clueless.:set1_punch: :thumbs_do
> 
> Welcome to AT. I'd say you did ok on your purchase. Good price with everything that came with it. All that stuff new would have cost double what you payed.
> 
> Set your bow to a low poundage to work on form and then increase weight til you feel the need to stop.


Thanks. I've set it down to 60# draw which is as low as it will go. I think 50# would be better to learn with but hopefully I can make due. If not I can buy the 50#-60# limbs.

I think it would cost more than double to get into this though, those carbon arrows are $100, the new string is $100, the quiver, rest, release and silencers would add up to over $150 and an entry level bow is about $400. I think I would have been at least $600 with tax and/or shipping to get into something like this. So $150 seemed pretty fair.

Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I'm sure I'll learn a lot here.


----------



## buckchaser86

Looking good! Welcome!


----------

